# Wondering if I should add a second Hav



## cpbittner (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a 3 year old hav, Ricco, who is an only canine member of a family of me, my wife, and 2 cats. He has stared to exhibit behavior like peeing in the house (has been treated for bladder infection) and since he has been peeing, I have him in an indoor pen when we are at work. In the pen, he is starting to chew the rubber base, and plastic under that. I play with him in the AM, and when I get home in the evening, he gets a good deal of attention, but I am starting to thing he needs another hav in the family. I am concerned that this could cause other issues. If you have added an additional dog to your family let me know how that went.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't believe you haven't had at least ten people telling you yes. This is always your decision . I like this article. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/one-plus-one-equals-more


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I find it so much easier with more than one. They keep each other company and they have so much fun together. I don't know that I could have one.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

cpbittner said:


> I have a 3 year old hav, Ricco, who is an only canine member of a family of me, my wife, and 2 cats. He has stared to exhibit behavior like peeing in the house (has been treated for bladder infection) and since he has been peeing, I have him in an indoor pen when we are at work. In the pen, he is starting to chew the rubber base, and plastic under that. I play with him in the AM, and when I get home in the evening, he gets a good deal of attention, but I am starting to thing he needs another hav in the family. I am concerned that this could cause other issues. If you have added an additional dog to your family let me know how that went.


I do agree that if you have more than one they do entertain each other, he sounds like he gets bored during his time alone. I don't know if adding another would make the situation worse or better. I don't think there's any guarantee that another would fix the problems you mentioned. If twas me I would I think I would concentrate on solutions to the problems and when my initial dogs issues were resolved then I would welcome another.

I though about a second but waited until my first was well schooled and took many training classes with him before I felt I could add a second with confidence. Worked out wonderful, the second one followed the lead of the first that was well trained and I have no complaints.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How is he with other dogs? does he like to play with them is he social?Our two compliment each other.It is good to try and get a good character match,and talk to the breeder about your existing dogs personality.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I added my second Hav when my first Hav was 1 1/2yrs. My first needed a playmate to run around with besides me. 

Who will take care of the Hav? It really helps to have a backup with care.

The first few weeks with my two Havs together was scary.

Make sure you take some time off so the Havs can get use to each other. 

The 2nd Hav brought out the personality in my 1st Hav.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It kind of seems like he might have separation anxiety. If so, I find another dog does not always help. Maybe try to cure the anxiety first? I find long walks also help. Do you walk him. When I leave for work, I like to make sure my guys are tired out. If your not walking him, I would suggest 30 min in the am and 30 in the pm. Put some kongs in the pen with him to keep him busy. When I leave for work I always give my guys a treat so my leaving is a good thing. I am very casual about it. My guys actually get excited when I leave. They jump up and down for their treat and then jump on the couch to watch me leave. Good luck with ur decision.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I can see how another dog may help with the lonliness, but raising a new puppy or acclimating a new dog to the family when you already sound pretty busy may be alot. I think you would have to decide if you want to devote the time to it. I think its important to be home a lot with a new puppy (I didnt leave Lily alone for our first few weeks and then for only short bursts) to ensure they do not develop separation anxiety.

Can you keep him in an expen attached to his crate during the day (Is that what you mean by pen?) and filling it with comfy places to relax and fun toys (change them up every day) and something to chew on. I would also go home during lunch for a walk and play or hire someone to do it (professional dog walker or neighborhood kid) . Havs are such social dogs and it could be really hard to be alone all day and penned up. 

Again two could help the problem, but aside from time with one another they will need time with you as well. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Is there anyway you could get a dog walker to come in during the day? I think it is really hard for a Hav to be alone all day.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> It kind of seems like he might have separation anxiety. If so, I find another dog does not always help. Maybe try to cure the anxiety first? I find long walks also help. Do you walk him. When I leave for work, I like to make sure my guys are tired out. If your not walking him, I would suggest 30 min in the am and 30 in the pm. Put some kongs in the pen with him to keep him busy. When I leave for work I always give my guys a treat so my leaving is a good thing. I am very casual about it. My guys actually get excited when I leave. They jump up and down for their treat and then jump on the couch to watch me leave. Good luck with ur decision.


UPDATE: I forgot to add, I never leave my guys for more than 5 hours. When I work I have a dog walker come 1 hr for every 5 hours I'm gone. If I work a long day, she takes them for the entire day. I feel your hav might be acting up out of loneliness and lack of exercise. Havs are bred to be with PEOPLE and don't do well if you leave them alone all day If you get another and leave the 2 of them alone all day, I would feel bad for both of them. I find my guys comfort each other, but would still prefer to be with a human.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Adding a second puppy into your home is not a decision to be taken lightly. A puppy is a lot of work and there are no guarantees that this pup will resolve the issues you're having with your current Hav- besides, that is a lot of pressure to place on a new puppy!

Think of the long picture and if having a second puppy/dog is something that would benefit your family.


----------



## cpbittner (Jan 15, 2008)

I need to be a little more clear. Between my wife and I, my dog is seldom left alone for more than 6 hours, and on those days, I usually try to get a neighbor to visit. And if I get another dog it would certainly not be a puppy, more likely a rescue, or potentially one of my breeders retired females. I appreciate all of the feedback. I am just curious what types of behaviors people may have experienced, or concerns with adding a second dog.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

PHEW! Thanks for clearing that up As long as the 2 get along, I see no disadvantage in having 2 Havs. Yes, it costs more and it takes a bit longer to groom two, but if they are buds, there are so many rewards. My guys love each other. Bella has a love hate thing going on with Scudder, but my guys really are best buds. When you have two, there is just more to love!


----------



## kimric (Mar 6, 2011)

*3 year old Marking ??*

I have a three year old Havanese ( DUKE). as well as an 8 year old Min. Poodle. Over the holidays DUKE began marking. I am home with him during the day - and he whines when he wants to go out - it is truly "marking". Our breeder suggested a Belly Band, as he only marks when I am out of the house. This has worked wonderfully.. We too wanted another Havanese and just brought our "CeCe" ( a female to join our two males) home. They have accepted her well - and today the two Havanese were actually tugging on a toy together. The poodle does have the energy of the Havanese, hence we wanted a playmate as well as we love the breed. You can purchase belly bands on line - just google it...


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Our household went from one to two Havs in December. I had no behavioral issues with Mojo at all, but felt he would be so much happier with a buddy at home. He played regularly with his girlfriend down the street, but I knew it wasn't really enough, even though I am with him almost all the time.

Our family wasn't ready for another puppy, so initially looked for a suitable older puppy, and eventually adopted one of our breeder's retirees (Mojo's own mother, in fact). He was 18 months, she was 6 1/2. There was no real transition, other than Libby's learning her way in a new state, yard, house, people, etc. At first I thought young Mojo was pestering her too much and being too rough trying to get her to play, but once she settled in and her own personality began to emerge from the shy and tentative newcomer I brought home, they've been best buddies and wonderfully matched.

We could not be happier having two. Mojo is ecstatic, Libby is extremely happy and is now the Queen of her new domain. They are totally bonded, play for hours, provide unending entertainment and bring us and each other nothing but joy.

I've never seen anything more fun and joyful than two Havanese at play. 

A true rescue may have issues that will require a lot of work. If you take a retiree, be sure that the home the dog comes from has everything in it to make a well socialized dog that will be comfortable in any situation you might have. That is why our retiree has worked out so well for us.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have three dogs, (my DH and I have a pact we will always have three, and only one rescue at a time) we have added two dogs in the last 2.5 years. My husbands dog of 13yrs became very ill and it was a one year ordeal. We had two mill dogs with many medical problems and it took us almost three years to think about adding another dog, the whole thing had left us with such deep sadness and a feeling of defeat. We got Yogi a rescue who was about 7 months in 2009, we fell in love and he brought so much happiness to my blind Lhasa (my Shih Tzu did not play much after a genetic disc problem in his neck in 02) suddenly there was a puppy to play and hang out with and of course he taught Yogi many of his bad habits. The Tzu also took Yogi under his wing he taught him how to use the dog door and to go potty outside, Yogi followed him everywhere and though it a treat if the Tzu let him lay by him and hang out, the Tzu ruled the house. There has never been any SA with Yogi, I think this is because the other dogs were calm when I left and I too do the treat when I leave. We had such a postive experience with Yogi, we made the pact to not wait to add a dog if we were to lose another one. Last year sadly my Tzu died of a gentic heart condition and even though it was hard, we started to look for another Hav, we were very careful in our choice of temperment, we wanted a Hav that was calmer as a foil for Yogi. In July we picked up Misty who had just turned three, she was smaller then we were looking for came from a great breeder and had the right temperment. Misty took longer to fit in and to trust us and part of her calm temperment is she was very shy. She also took awhile to accept the blind dog, but she has come around, of course her and Yogi play all over the house. We do obedience with both the Havs. Having three means no one is left home alone.

What we have learned when we add another someday is: It was easier to add a puppy even though Yogi was 7 months, the other dogs still treated him like a puppy until he was about 12 months and then they did not put up with some of his nonsense. It is easier for a puppy to accept a blind dog. The puppy had to be taught most basic things like wearing a coller, walking on a leash, the word no. The puppy also needed lots of human attention. With the second dog we learned: Sometimes young dogs have to be potty trained all over again. Somedogs are not comfortable with full run of the house when we are gone. Sometimes the older ones take longer to settle in. Also since Misty came from a show kennel some experiences were new to her.

We also do obedience with both dogs and it really helps with bonding. I do think you should try to work at getting your boy's marking under control my Lhasa is a mill dog and was a breeder and even at 14 if he gets upset (like when the Tzu died) he starts marking, even though this has been seldom over the years, its upsetting. Also you need to make for sure you clean it up really good I use a bleach solution all around the bottom of the walls with in his reach then go over it with vinger and water. It is spring and if you have a female in heat in the neighborhood this can cause marking behavior even if your dog is neutered (it's in their DNA). Also I confine Boo Boo to the kitchen area, when I see him marking I tell him no and but him out and I do wait and watch for it, he usually stops doing it in a few days. He does not like to be confined. Even if you use a belly band you still need to wean them away from it.

Dogs get lonely too. As long as you're ready and willing to work a bit a second dog can be a wonderful addition to your family.


----------



## kimric (Mar 6, 2011)

My Havanese turned 3 in November. While I also have a 8 year old Min. poodle for companship, the poodle does not have the energy of the Havanese. As many have said - one Havanese was just not enought for us - we really wanted a brown parti and our breeder suggested a female would be best to join our two males. We have had CeCe for 3 1/2 weeks now and the two Havanese have begun to play together quite a bit. CeCe follows our 3 year old around -and they play tug of war with toys. It is beginning to be as I hoped - a energictic playmate for each of them. The poodle joins in when he wants and then becomes the lap dog. She follows them both around constantly... Its been a great addition - GO FOR IT>>>>


----------

